# 2015 Doe



## alyssamilli87 (Feb 21, 2015)

I have found a doe that I'd really like to show for smaller shows in the area. She will be 2 months on February 28. She is registerable at 75% Tell me what you all think of her....I know she's you'd and hard to tell right now but help me critique.


----------



## alyssamilli87 (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like her. It takes time before you find out just how good one is. She has her winter coat, so it's hard to say what she will look like this summer and after a clip job. Is she a single? She will probably be big for her age which helps at shows.


----------



## alyssamilli87 (Feb 21, 2015)

She is a single she's already pretty big. These pictures were taken at 5 weeks of age.


----------



## alyssamilli87 (Feb 21, 2015)

Here is her before her winter coat grew in


----------

